
Ask HN: What is the best device for reading technical books/PDF's? (2020) - throwaway2019V
Reading on my laptop introduces far too many distractions, so I&#x27;m looking into a tablet&#x2F;e-reader device. What is your preferred device?
======
mono-bob
I would really like to know this as well. I am thinking about a large iPad pro
with apple pencil for annotating, but it seems a little overkill for this
purpose only.

